# I threw it away



## itwasin91 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have made many errors in my marriage. Many of them due to insecurities carefully masqueraded behind a false face of confidence. I failed at many stages, at many things. The past always catches up with you. Learned that late in life and when I least expected such thing to happen. As I carefully ran away from it, I slipped and I lied about it.

Not worth much as a man I must admit. There is no need to present a sad story, my reality is that we are now split under the same roof.

However, on the positive, we are good parents. Our child loves us both and we are doing our best to focus on providing love and nurturing. As difficult as it is we have agreed to stay together and co-parent. 

Why am I writing? I don't know, I need to just post this somewhere. Took a long walk and just sat down. Maybe I just need someone to read my words. Maybe I just need to write them. Don't know where to start living as myself again. How will things be? I have never been alone.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

itwasin91 said:


> I have made many errors in my marriage. Many of them due to insecurities carefully masqueraded behind a false face of confidence. I failed at many stages, at many things. The past always catches up with you. Learned that late in life and when I least expected such thing to happen. As I carefully ran away from it, I slipped and I lied about it.
> 
> Not worth much as a man I must admit. There is no need to present a sad story, my reality is that we are now split under the same roof.
> 
> ...


*There is absolutely nothing wrong in journaling here. Gives us a chance to hear and to more analytically examine the merits of your situation! 

What are your ages and also the age of your child? Also, when do you theorize that things between you two started going downhill? Have you two tried marriage counseling at any time? Do you attend church as a couple or as a family?

Please feel free to journalize at your very own pace here! So sorry to see you here at TAM, but you have preeminently come to the best possible place!*


----------



## Tillaan (Nov 24, 2016)

Sorry you're here. The fact you can admit you made mistakes is a big step, don't beat yourself up but do make note of what mistakes you made and learn from them. 

I myself treat my thread(s) as a sort of anonymous public journal. A few people read and comment, but it is mostly posted here so I can stop venting to everyone I see in person. 

As to your current situation. How old and how many children? How old are you and your wife? How long were you married and how long together before that? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Itwasin91,
We all make mistakes in the course of our marriages, some big some small.

it is good that you are being introspective as it will help you to rectify what went wrong.
How old are you, how old is your kid.

Have you gone for any IC for yourself to be able to handle your current living arrangements? People change and it is possible to change I believe.

Work on yourself and be the best parent you can be for now.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I was taped up to fight 
I had my speech ready
Then like only you can
You stole the air out from me
You said, "However you go, 
I'll be cheering you on
*In the end what's the difference
How it all went wrong?"
Hey, that's something
The truth is what you believe it is*

Jimmy Eat World
"The End Is Beautiful"


----------

